

Omega imbalance can make obesity 'inheritable': study - cwan
http://www.physorg.com/news198518697.html

======
free3337
related discussion [http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2010/04/do-seed-
oils-c...](http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2010/04/do-seed-oils-cause-
multi-generational.html)

The primary source of omega 6 in the typical western diet is seed oil. Seed
oil is a novel foodsource made accessible by technology developed in the last
~60 years. Fast food and processed (boxed) food are common sources of seed oil
(canola, peanut, soybean, etc).

